# Some Saftey-First Photos



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah, the life of an apprentice. Holding up heavy journeymen in adverse conditions. No sudden movement please!:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

pic #1 - I like how one guy is holding the ladder, and the second is "supervising"!


----------



## Sarika (Nov 28, 2007)

There are high chances to get electrical shocks in construction places. So it is necessary for workers to wear rubber gloves and boots, which are insulated. Electrical wiring should not be strung across the work areas and water should not be allowed in these places.:thumbup:


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Johnjo906

The second guy must be calling out " Left a bit - right a bit - no left,left - no right "

So the guy on top of the ladder doesn't fall off :laughing:

Chris


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chrisb271 said:


> Johnjo906
> 
> The second guy must be calling out " Left a bit - right a bit - no left,left - no right "
> 
> ...


 
I think he's saying, "You know, guys, when I was doing this kind of work 25 years ago, I did it by myself in _half _the time _both _of you are taking, and _without_ a ladder...."


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I think he's saying, "You know, guys, when I was doing this kind of work 25 years ago, I did it by myself in _half _the time _both _of you are taking, and _without_ a ladder...."



LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I think he's saying, "You know, guys, when I was doing this kind of work 25 years ago, I did it by myself in _half _the time _both _of you are taking, and _without_ a ladder...."


AND we liked it!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> AND we liked it!


"and I got a whopping $1.25 an hour!"


----------



## Shawn (Nov 30, 2007)

How long before that guy dropped his screwdriver?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Geez.... they've got a ladder _and _police protection..... you want _hand tools_ too?!?!?? :laughing:


----------



## Shawn (Nov 30, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I think he's saying, "You know, guys, when I was doing this kind of work 25 years ago, I did it by myself in _half _the time _both _of you are taking, and _without_ a ladder...."


 I used to work with that guy.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I think he's saying, "You know, guys, when I was doing this kind of work 25 years ago, I did it by myself in _half _the time _both _of you are taking, and _without_ a ladder...."


I think I might be _TURNING_ into this guy.....


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow, in pic #1 that little dude must be pretty stout!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That's before I started working out.


----------

